# Black Fire success spawn!



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

This is the dad when he was younger... I got him from Aquastar71










and him Now:












New photos of Mom and Dad will be uploaded soon.... :-D oh, and fry photos as well! 

Their Eggs hatched last Saturday 27th of August.


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

Fry photo day 3


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

congratulations, he is beautiful. is there a picture of the female as well?


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

Beautiful male  good luck with your spawn.


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

thank you! 

the female is more orange and has black egde fins. I'll post her photos soon once I get a good shot. lol


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, your male is so gorgeous


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

@copperarabian thanks! I saw your bettas too, they all look good!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you drama queen. I might move them to a bigger tank tomorrow. Do you think it's a good idea?


----------



## Mersy (Aug 25, 2010)

Are you going to be selling them?


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

@mersy: most likely


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

oooh i bet when they're ready to sell i'll be ready for a pair - i have more pairs i want to spawn before the end of the year.

next year i'd love to do opaque whites and black fire


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

@cajunamy: sure! but I'll be selling it by catch. so it would be mixed with males and females. lol


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Depending on shipping I might be interested also


----------



## Mersy (Aug 25, 2010)

Please tell us when there ready for selling!!! Where are you going to be selling them and for how much, I may be interested


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i would love to have a black fire spawn fry but i don't wanna spend like 40 dollars on one fish, i have space for a female though, but i have my own spawn to take care of o.0


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm in the same boat with you betta lover


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

I do understand. Shipping will always be an issue coz it cost more than the fish.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i will be ok with 15 (i think), and MAYBE 20 that is the highest am going in total


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

Your male is amazing! 
I would really like one for myself lol


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

I think he looks a lot better now after the spawn. lol he got a lot bigger than before.


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

lol he definitely looks happy


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

JAB91 said:


> lol he definitely looks happy


 yes he is! :-D


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i could have 2-3


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

So how's the status of the fry? .-.


----------

